# Last anarchist topic ever needed!



## LovelyAcorns (May 30, 2010)

For reasons I don't completely understand, anarchist topics still pop up on this website, given that anarchists here are less likely than the general public. So I decided to make a collection of StPers views and put them in a poll. Now with one click you will no longer be forced to find different ways to word the exact same statement!


----------



## connerR (May 30, 2010)

lolwut


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit (May 30, 2010)

You're so cool and jaded. Punk FUCKING rock, dude.


----------



## DirtyErik (May 31, 2010)

what the fuck are you trying to say?


----------



## Stargazer (May 31, 2010)

Real rebels join the "system", they don't try and fight it....I made this pic to show why I have zero respect for 75 % of Anarchist. 
Just remember...its these real "winners" tying to give you advice on politics.


----------



## MrD (May 31, 2010)




----------



## finn (Jun 1, 2010)

Lovelyacorns, I think you should know better than to post passive-aggressive messages on this site. I understand that you are frustrated with people, but doing stuff like this doesn't help anything, and reflects badly on you. You'd find better use of your time in convincing people either by some more personal communication or by providing solid examples of proof to skeptics.


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit (Jun 1, 2010)

Stargazer said:


> Real rebels join the "system", they don't try and fight it....I made this pic to show why I have zero respect for 75 % of Anarchist.
> Just remember...its these real "winners" tying to give you advice on politics.


 What the fuck are you going on about, dude? Did you give that post any thought what-so-ever, or are you only interested in spreading and perpetuating the anti-lefty bullshit you're clearly obsessed with? When the workers in the ammunition shops go on strike and your guns run out of bullets, it's gonna be the brick throwers and the molotov toting "rebels" that fuck your broken system up.


----------



## Gudj (Jun 1, 2010)

It's weird how in all the posts on this thread, no-one has really said anything.

I am continuing the trend.

anarchy.


----------



## Stargazer (Jun 1, 2010)

120 Proof Vomit said:


> What the fuck are you going on about, dude? Did you give that post any thought what-so-ever, or are you only interested in spreading and perpetuating the anti-lefty bullshit you're clearly obsessed with? When the workers in the ammunition shops go on strike and your guns run out of bullets, it's gonna be the brick throwers and the molotov toting "rebels" that fuck your broken system up.



AHAHAHAHAHAH.. Wow that was hardcore. Well people like you have been talking shit about your revolution for longer than I've been alive...So I'm still waiting on this over throwing of the government crap..."when the bullets run out" that means alot of protesters will be dead and are gonna be thinking twice about an unarmed assault on their enemy .

But whatever, The G 20 is coming up in Canada,I'm expecting a good show, though something tells me I'll just be laughing and be using it as another example of the anarchist army accomplishing nothing.....Go on...prove me wrong.

"Only losers complain about trying their best, winners go home and fuck the prom queen".:soldier::club:


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey dude, good luck with that. Seems to me over 6 billion people is a lot to shoot at.

And about the "people like you" bullshit; I could say the exact same about you. You're some conservative type, correct? What are you conserving? Absolutely nothing worth keeping, that's what. Why shit down the throats of the people who want to change things for the better?

What I don't get is why you're so gung-ho on your whole anti-anarchist/socialist trip anyway? If we're such a laughable group and our ideas are so petty, why make reference to those very same "losers" on your about me, your signature, and your posts?


----------



## Stargazer (Jun 1, 2010)

Conservative lol, no not really, I have nothing against legalized pot, gay marriage, etc......" "people like you" bullshit; I could say the exact same about you."....Really? I'm not the one on some sort of crusade hell bent changing the world and patting myself on the back saying "at lest I'm trying to make a difference!" (accomplishing nothing).

Why promote my opinion on my "about me" and signature? Simple, I've had to travel with some real douchebag hippie loser types...Listen to stoner cliches about, "hey man, imagine a society without money",,,,,or about how awesome hemp stuff is....
I like traveling with fun, well armed, clean, people I can trust, won't be a police magnet, and won't get stoned and do something stupid. I've been dragged along to fucking stupid "rainbow tribe" shit. Easgacsagsa gggg HIPPIES! I like hunting, fishing, exploring caves, and traveling through thick lush forest, climbing mountais....If you've seen the lost world, or journey to the center of the earth...those were my inspiration to try and be an adventurer when I was a kid.

Look at it this way....you know I'm a clean cut opinionated "anti hero" douchebag.....See, now that you know that, you would never want to travel with me....well, fine by me. Saves me from putting up with shit I don't want....
I'm simply avoiding picking up stereotypical hippie with dread locks, carrying guitar, bag of random DIY collectibles and weed trying to hitch a ride to "slab city" for a hippie gathering......Ok...that was stereotyping but you get the idea.


Like Canadian comedian Brent Butt said, "I saw one of these squeegy punks, and he was wearing that anarchy T shirt....arrrg Anarchy (tough voice). And this kid might have been 75 pounds, including his dirty bucket, and I'm thinking...do you really think he thought this through, Do you really think he want to live in a world without rules? Do you think he's gonna last long in a "Mad Max" society, are they gonna give this lil guy the Viking helmet and let him call the shots, or do you think his heads gonna be a hood ornament on a dune buggy come day 2?"


----------



## MrD (Jun 1, 2010)

Stargazer, I agree with about %90 of what you had to say.
Its nice to see a different view of the same ol' topic.
But really, this thread is completely beating a dead horse. 
And the Original Post i pretty stupid and pointless in my opinion.


----------



## finn (Jun 1, 2010)

This is the most pointless thread ever. I mean really, all of you have more in common (no offense to anyone, really) than differences. I mean none of y'all trust the government, and would be pretty happy for it to basically leave you alone, because no one here really wants to infringe on anothers rights or privacy or anything like that. I'd offer my personal opinion if this thread actually got off on the right foot, which it didn't, so I'm closing this thread. Maybe a more constructive thread will pop up.


----------

